

The Wikipedia Reading Club: A virtual book club around Wikipedia entries - DanLivesHere
http://dlewis.net/2010/03/18/the-wikipedia-reading-club/

======
CWuestefeld
I love this idea. Anybody interested in setting up a site to keep this
rolling?

~~~
DanLivesHere
I intend to maintain it on my blog by keeping posts coming, and by blogging
about other people who "host meetings". So the best thing you can do to keep
it going is to host something and let me know!

